# A weekend of brags!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a GReat weekend! Keep the momentum going!!!!
Off to National soon, no?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like you had a super time! Congratulations!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Emily!!! =]


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you both on all the hard work paying off.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

YAHOO!!!! Way to GO, Emily and girls!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Sounds like an exciting and fun weekend!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations, and the best part is they were having FUN!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo! Congratulations to you and the girls ..


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

It's amazing to me that you are doing such fantastic work with two dogs at once. What an inspiration!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> what a GReat weekend! Keep the momentum going!!!!
> Off to National soon, no?


Thank you so much! We are up to title #8 for Layla this year!

Yes, I am going to the National in a couple of weeks!  This show that I went to over the weekend was at the same location as the National!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you so much, everyone! Each one of your comments means so much to me!


----------

